# 2013 winter riding thread



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

no negativity, all posters and new people welcome...






humber river ride dec 26 2010 from single sprocket on Vimeo.

we really respect your view. keep posting!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

It's snowing outside right now. I'm trying not to be negative, but it's not easy.


----------



## OHtard (Jun 1, 2008)

27 degrees here this morning. Waiting for the frost to burn off, then heading out for a road ride. I like riding in the colder temperatures. its easy to add a layer, but when its 100 degrees you can only take off so much.


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

We are at Kingdom Trails and yesterday it was in the low 40s with frequent snow squaws. This morning it is 25 with everything coverd in frost. Supposed to heat up to 48 and sunny today so it will be perfect. Just have to deal with some skim ice in the puddles.

Last winter in Maine we rode just about every weekend. We had very little snow and the coldest we rode in was 20.


----------



## Lead-Sled (Mar 9, 2010)

Most of you will hate me for saying this but....Bring on Winter!! It's been hot as hell for the past 2 months in SoCal and I can't wait to ride in some reasonable temperatures again. Also, winter means desert riding reason. I'm really looking forward to riding the Palm Canyon Epic again after a 7 month hiatus of summer heat.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Went for a ride the other morning when it was 31*. With the proper clothing it was extremely enjoyable. I used to hate cold weather before learning to properly layer.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Some of my favorite riding*






Untitled from Jay Buthman on Vimeo.

***


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

I added a Novara Stratos jacket to my stable for this winter. I took it out on a 37 degree day with sleet falling. It's awesome. I'm looking forward to a nice winter outside.


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

Winter is my favorite time to ride here in El Paso!


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

Winter riding started today.


----------



## fatpig (Feb 20, 2012)

Lurked on here for a long time, this thread looks as good as any to make an attempt at a contribution.... The season snuck up on us this past weekend in the CO hills - been snowing for a few weeks, but first time this season getting in it.... Started off in almost a white out but totally clear by the time we got down - planning to enjoy that while it lasts.

It was an awesome day - plan on riding right through this winter....


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

^^ contributions like this are always welcome!


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Here's a few favorites from last year in the Tahoe area.

blt006 by Huck Pitueee, on Flickr

ice015 by Huck Pitueee, on Flickr
Yea I have a dedicated ice bike.

ice001 by Huck Pitueee, on Flickr

ice019 by Huck Pitueee, on Flickr
I love winter!


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

heyyall said:


> ^^ contributions like this are always welcome!


+1. Welcome.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Nothing good from this year yet, but here is some older footage...


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

baker said:


> Nothing good from this year yet, but here is some older footage...
> 
> How did you not slide back down that waterfall? It looked like you had studs in your shoes.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Studs on the tires, but not shoes...

Lucky?


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Snow Riding...*

....always fun...and conditions that change each ride.....a couple pics from way back in 2009....Ride On!


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

baker said:


> Studs on the tires, but not shoes...
> 
> Lucky?


Man you either have sticky ice or sticky shoes! Do you have factory or DIY studs?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

What if we live in a part of the country with no real winter? Are pics of green growing things welcome?


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Huck Pitueee said:


> Man you either have sticky ice or sticky shoes! Do you have factory or DIY studs?


The ice was a bit soft that day, but I was struggling to keep upright when dismounted. I have Nokian 294's (or something like that). I've put probably 6 or 7 seasons on them and they are still doing fairly well, although I've lost a decent number of side studs due to riding in mixed conditions.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Season's just getting started*

Pics from earlier today


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Every winter season is different so riding conditions are diverse in my neck of the woods

2008 to 2012


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

*here's on old one...*

Back in 07 we had some very strange precip in the northeast. Snow, then rain, freezing rain, a bit more snow. What happened was a crusty ice surface on top of a few inches of snow. It was strong enough to generally hold your weight. What amounted were spectacular riding conditions. You could ride anywhere. Didn't need trails, it was like the woods were paved. Here's a POV I shot back then...

http://mechamaniac.com/freshlinez/media/2.18.07.mov


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

Untitled from <a


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

Untitled from single sprocket on Vimeo.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Two from today...*

Nome Cold War DEW Line site and ptarmigan prints


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow, those '08-'12 pix are right ON! Perfect conditions for winter rides!

('08 sucked for me, was down from Halloween to mid-December w/ the collarbone; the day after the doc released me to ride & return to work, I commuted 9 miles each way in the snow! '09 saw an ice storm that shut down the town *pop. 200K*, for 3-8 days, depending on what part of town. Still rode to work, even after cracking an ankle a week later!)

I remember riding home one Xmas Eve, the beginnings of a blizzard; it was otherWORLDLY -- gentle like an old Norman Rockwell painting, but primal at the same time. Took the long way on purpose....

Every winter, until last year, saw me having to spend SOME of it on the bus; after getting studded tires (FINALLY!), I've been on the bus ONCE (summer, too, but too far for the kids to ride)!

I'm actually looking forward to the rides this winter -- thinking it's gonna be another mild one....


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I haven't done a snow ride for a few years now...the last one I did was back in Dec, 2009.


----------



## t51rmkiv (Apr 1, 2010)

Great pics and vids! If some of you riding snow an ice covered trails dont mind, can you post up some of your "winterizing" bike gear tips. Tire changes if any, suspension setup, and more general tips on bike handling or other crucial bike setup tips etc. Thanks!


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

Some winter bike joring last winter with my stepbrother.
It was our first try with our border collies Balfa and Lasso we did 15 km. The pictures were taken by my wife riding a skidoo in front of us.

I ride with my dog all year long but it was a first on a frozen lake


My step brother (red coat in thepics) have a dog sled business and 65 husky's so we have a nice hard track to ride on...

This winter we will be running spiked tires and use 2 or 3 husky's to pull. Suld be fun and fast.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

delete


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

delete


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

tartosuc said:


> Some winter bike joring last winter with my stepbrother.
> It was our first try with our dogs balfa and lasso. we did 15 km.
> 
> I ride with my dog all year long but it was a first on a frozen lake
> ...


You know, most photo programs have a rotate function. 

Last Friday, 11/26. Not 2013 and not a lot of snow, but a dusting and it was around 30 when we started. Sun warmed it up to about 34, but then the clouds came and dropped back to 30 by the time we were done.

(Select 720P/HD; I don't know how to embed the HD versions yet)


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

skiahh said:


> You know, most photo programs have a rotate function.


I see the pictures straight from here...


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

tartosuc said:


> I see the pictures straight from here...


Hmmmm... they're sideways to me. Anyone else?


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

skiahh said:


> Hmmmm... they're sideways to me. Anyone else?


1&2 sideways. 3 straight.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

i have fixed the pictures in my post

something went wrong in the transfer between the ipad and the website


----------



## Pisgah2000 (Nov 16, 2009)

Our first "real" snow didn't stick to the dirt (thankfully mostly frozen mud), but it was fun anyway. The shop down the street rents fatbikes for $45/day, so once we get some snow on the trails...


----------



## Teton29er (Jul 31, 2011)

Icy mountain roads are perfect for studded tires.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm always a bit grumpy when I wake up to the first snow of the year. This happened a week or two ago and I got up, looked out the window, growled and went back to bed.....

After laying there for 10 minutes I decided to quit being a wuss and just go out and enjoy it. Which I did. Once I get over that first bit of curmudgeonliness I'm fine and ride in nasty, snowy, cold weather all winter (and most of the spring).

It's dark in the mornings when I ride so no pics but I'll try and contribute as the winter progresses.

Here's a couple from last Spring (May, 2011 actually), but it looked a lot like this.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

veloborealis said:


> Nome Cold War DEW Line site and ptarmigan prints


Where are those bill boards located? I haven't seen tropospheric antenna's like that since I was stationed in Europe during the 80s. I thought they were all torn down.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*These are in Nome AK*



FX4 said:


> Where are those bill boards located? I haven't seen tropospheric antenna's like that since I was stationed in Europe during the 80s. I thought they were all torn down.


The DoD recently rehabbed the site, cleaning up PCBs and other contaminants, but the city wanted the dishes left standing as a historical site and local landmark. Now the local Native corp. that owns the land wants the dishes removed entirely, considering them a safety liability. DoD says it's done and the NC doesn't want to pay for removal, so not sure who will prevail. I kind of hope they stay as an eerie reminder of the era of Mutually Assured Destruction.


----------



## rvesper (Mar 2, 2010)

We are still in that awkward space where it's getting cold, but not cold enough to freeze the ground, so dirt riding will be limited. I used to hate winter, but the past couple of seasons I've had some great times riding with a great group of winter afficionados and I'm actually looking forward to it this year.


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

Night ride from last week


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/284368/l/

Winter or Fall ? on Pinkbike


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

veloborealis said:


> The DoD recently rehabbed the site, cleaning up PCBs and other contaminants, but the city wanted the dishes left standing as a historical site and local landmark. Now the local Native corp. that owns the land wants the dishes removed entirely, considering them a safety liability. DoD says it's done and the NC doesn't want to pay for removal, so not sure who will prevail. I kind of hope they stay as an eerie reminder of the era of Mutually Assured Destruction.


Huh, I had no idea we had built any that far south. I knew of a few up in the Dakota's but they were decommissioned by the time I was stationed up there. Very cool. Definite reminder of the Cold War.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

We just did our first one of the... hummm, fall or winter?


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Great thread!! The weather here has been very nice, but I do want me some powder rides!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/285341/l/

Snow shredding at Samberg. on Pinkbike


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Winter riding at night is so boss. Sometimes we turn off our lights and ride by moonlight.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

manbat said:


> This is where ill be doing my winter riding :thumbsup:


you'll get cabin fever


----------



## mikeyonthemadone (Jul 4, 2009)

Get out and live!! It's too short to ride inside. :shocked::shocked:

coastrider

Mikey


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

flooded ice ride from single sprocket on Vimeo.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Just started riding seriously for the first time in a lot of years. Hooked up with an old buddy who is determined to keep me riding through the New England winter. I bought my first pair of cycling pants and winter gloves and now I'm looking for a set of 29" studded tires. Went for a night ride last week, and although there was no snow, it was 29 degrees when we finished up our 2.5 hour ride. I was dressed right and stayed pretty warm throughout. I'm really looking forward to biking all year round!


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Well keep going until the snow gets too deep....from this weekend.




























Sent from the great outdoors using my Android.


----------



## thechez (Mar 7, 2009)

I had a fun riding season this summer in the SW and in the NW. But I am happy it's raining and I can go back to the trail system I love in the winter up here. Finally made it up last week and was so happy it was wet.


----------



## shortbus901 (Jun 19, 2006)

Funny how the seasons are reversed down here. I'll be cramming in as much riding as I possibly can between now and March/early April while it's still tolerable to be outside, much less outside and exerting oneself.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

winter builds your tech skills...


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## Barheet (Jul 13, 2012)

Not my video, but I could probably ride this trail with my eyes closed. One of my favorites.


----------



## accutrax (Mar 22, 2008)

its not me..and its not from the upcoming 2013 winter..
but it makes me every year looking forward to the frozen trails..

Singletrack Tundra Tech on Vimeo


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Untitled from Jay Buthman on Vimeo.

***


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Winter on Vancouver Island. Yes, that's snow. Riding with the Qualicum Beach Middle School bike club.

















The girl on the right is Chelsea. She's my inspiration for building over 20km of trails there. She has FASD, comes from a very dysfunctional family and has just pushed her bike through a stream and up about 1.5km of logging road. Look at that smile!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

First descent snow fall for the season here in Southern Ontario
We had a good ride


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> First descent snow fall for the season here in Southern Ontario
> We had a good ride


It looked promising this morning but it all melted before I could get out. 
I think I'm too close to the lake.
Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

Untitled from single sprocket on Vimeo.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Sunday 11/25.....*

....high 20's....no snow down but cold, gray, windy....still lots of fun!


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

yea...it was 73 in west AR today. I think it's been down around freezing a couple of nights. The leaves have changed and fallen but weeds and some grasses are still growing. It'll be mid January before we have a chance of snow.


----------



## johnybutts (Nov 7, 2012)

85F and sunny both sat and sun in Houston, TX. I got sunburned. Did well in a couple cross races on my Mtn bike.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did an urban ride last evening. It was blustery! The wind was between 40 and 52 km/hr and drifting snow.I could really feel the bike pushing sideways.

We had to be careful because the roads were slippery (we didnt have the studded tires on yet,) lights mounted and I wore my windstopper jacket and pants

We were out for 1,5 hours but it felt like 3 hours! Got to see some interesting home decked out with lights. The wind was so strong that some of the blowup decorations got knocked over,


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

was a brutal ride in the wind, had to find an alternative route on the way back.


----------



## Flayer (Oct 15, 2012)

This artistic one is from today's ride  (my bro took it)

-3C~26F


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Today it was finally holiday break for me, so off I went to ride!


Got riding, camping, wheeling, and hiking planned for the next couple weeks.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

25 degrees start, 23 end. Little bit windy. I was on a rail to trail with the mountain bike using Bontrager Jones XC mud tires, they worked well. I really want a fat bike, but can't afford it right now, so it makes due.
I plan to ride today and it's only going to hit 22 degrees, but properly dressed, it's okay. Better than sitting on the trainer.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

singlesprocket said:


> Untitled from single sprocket on Vimeo.


^Mono!

Any recommendations for 26" studded tires for places like Mono or Palgrave?


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

Greg_o said:


> ^Mono!
> 
> Any recommendations for 26" studded tires for places like Mono or Palgrave?


here's some good info on studded tires.

Studded Bicycle Tires

i use nokian freedies revenz. i find more studs the better when you ride off camber, climb and descend.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

What's this "snow" you Ontarians are talking about?!?!?!

*looks out window*

It might as well be winter in the Caribbean here! 

 

(that's NOT being negative ... I happen to LOVE the Caribbean very much, thank you  )



At any rate, GREAT pics and vids from everyone thus far. Hope to see plenty more. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*1st winter ride yesterday*

1st winter ride of the year yesterday. It hit 77 degrees.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Here a short clip of my ride yesterday.
Rock hop in winter - YouTube





More of the video is over here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/videos-pov-cameras/winter-riding-830229.html


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

Shasta County, California


----------



## mhecker81 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Gravel?*

I just started into some winter "gravel" rides on my BD monster cross with Kenda Happy Mediums. They did really well on the hard packed snow, looking forward to my ride tomorrow.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Went on my first-ever snow ride yesterday with my teenage son. Mid-40


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)

our last winter ride - next post


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

embed for you






veloclub_26_winter_fun from Ivan Perov on Vimeo.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

iperov said:


> our last winter ride


Thats a great video (I loved seeing people ice fishing!) . Conditions look perfect! Frozen river and light dusting of snow, 
The scenery almost looks like the rivers and ponds here in Ontario :thumbsup:


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

singlesprocket said:


> here's some good info on studded tires.
> 
> Studded Bicycle Tires
> 
> i use nokian freedies revenz. i find more studs the better when you ride off camber, climb and descend.


Very helpful link, thank you.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a Christmas Eve ride on our local trails. We built a fire to warm up










On the way home we checked out the neighbourhood decorations and found a winner!


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)

singlesprocket said:


> embed for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry I recreated video to just riding and one soundtrack 
26club winter on Vimeo


----------



## curtisp (Aug 21, 2012)

singlesprocket said:


> here's some good info on studded tires.
> 
> Studded Bicycle Tires
> 
> i use nokian freedies revenz. i find more studs the better when you ride off camber, climb and descend.





Greg_o said:


> Very helpful link, thank you.


I agree...*very *helpful link, Thanks!!! :thumbsup:

I went for my first ever ride in the snow yesterday. It definitely wasn't easy...but it was fun...and looking forward to going again...maybe today after work...might make it a night ride.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I LOVE winter riding. Here in VT, we have been getting a terrible amount of snow for skiing, great amount for mountain biking! My 2010 Cannondale F9 is technically my "winter bike", as I will buy a 2013 Cobia soon. The new tires that I put on the F9 for mud riding work great for slippery snow riding. The only problem with this bike for snow riding is that it has........................Rim Brakes!!! I hope to upgrade the bike soon, and I will post pictures of it.


----------



## cutthroat (Mar 2, 2004)

Horses for courses:thumbsup:


----------



## JChasse (Jul 21, 2008)

Winter riding's in full swing here!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

It's almost embarrassing to mention how nice our weather is here in So Cal after seeing the Winter pics from other locations. Here's a few pics from a workout loop ride today.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We went out with group of 10 riders today. Temp was -3C

Found a decorated pine tree


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*29 degrees....*

....snowing....20 mph winds.....about 2 to 4 inches of new snow on 1 to 2 inches of existing snow...made for some slippery riding...plenty of fun though....Ride On!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

mellow ride down by the river not to far away from my house...






dec2012a from single sprocket on Vimeo.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

nice video


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

This weekends snow ride was great...


----------



## Seb89135 (May 5, 2011)

Very cool pictures, looks cold!!!!
I had a great ride at bottom of Mt Charleston, in the low 30's is cold enough for me.


----------



## Mordock (Jan 9, 2012)

Today's winter ride. Good times...


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

*1st ride of 2013 is now in the books.*


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

fighting a nasty cold so just have to be content watching vids like this...


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

manbat said:


> Thats an excuse for a few whiskeys :thumsbup:


cognac good sir :thumbsup:


----------



## Hocky (Jan 26, 2011)

Lunch ride today... lots of ice.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Hocky said:


> Lunch ride today... lots of ice.


Did a kind soul shovel/snow blow the trail?


----------



## Hocky (Jan 26, 2011)

Trail6 said:


> Did a kind soul shovel/snow blow the trail?


I think that someone must have pulled their kids through on a sled or something when the snow was fresh because there was a clearly packed area about sled width through a lot of the trail. A lot of the trail was fairly packed down snow or ice where the snow had blown around. There were a few miles of 8-10" depth in some spots, but most of it was pretty nice.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

Hocky said:


> I think that someone must have pulled their kids through on a sled or something when the snow was fresh because there was a clearly packed area about sled width through a lot of the trail. A lot of the trail was fairly packed down snow or ice where the snow had blown around. There were a few miles of 8-10" depth in some spots, but most of it was pretty nice.


actually i like it when the trail gets packed down and goes through a couple of freeze thaw cycles. turns into a nice ice surface, though studded tires are a must...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The weather has been mild and today it's rainy. Trails are currently a mix of ice and pudding

But the long term forecast promises a drop in temperatures which is more seasonal and will harden the trails.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Aloha you guys, 

Thanks so much for posting. I just got back from MI last weekend, haven't had much time to ride except for a short stint on Sunday. So nice to see so many of you guys out there still riding. Loving it!! Keep them posts coming.


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

Sunny sky and single digit temps.
8 degrees in sunny California.
Virgin trail-only tracks are the dog's and mine.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

A few of my favorite things: bike, trail, dog, mountains. I feel happy when I look at this pic

Temp is dropping here in southern Ontario. Trails will be rideable again soon


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

We lost our snowpack. It's an icy mess now.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

went for a ride saturday at our track, its a push up, go down fast winter trail with some climbable sections..

snow was too soft and wet to ride...we went back sunday with shovels and built 12 jumps and a set of 3 rollers... Can't wait t'ill next weekend!


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

Did a nice ride yesterday in the warm 10C temperatures. 
The trails were melting a lot, but a fun ride nonetheless.


----------



## moshjack (Apr 13, 2012)

Went out yesterday here in Mass, it was low 40's, slow going in the slushy stuff!


----------



## bismirle (Dec 30, 2004)

I was able to get out for a short lunch ride today. The windchill was around 5. 

First pic is making some fresh tracks. The second shot is the little guy that kept me from getting any water out of the bottle.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

moshjack said:


> View attachment 753183
> 
> 
> Went out yesterday here in Mass, it was low 40's, slow going in the slushy stuff!


Great photo moshjack! Thanks.

I keep trying to talk myself into getting out and riding but it's been really cold here for the past 3-4 days. _High_ yesterday was 8 F.... low this morning -20 something.

I'm usually pretty game to ride out there all winter and I've ridden in temps below zero before.... but that just sounds deadly. Maybe I'm becoming a wuss in my old age.

Been riding the trainer the past few days. If I get out there this week I'll post up a picture.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

So it warmed up quite a bit today so I decided I'd venture out for a ride.
Only -6F this morning.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

A bit of a snowy urban one...


Untitled by mrtransporter, on Flickr


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

bismirle said:


> The second shot is the little guy that kept me from getting any water out of the bottle.


Ha ha. Yeah I've given up even taking water on my short early morning rides. No sense carrying a block of ice on my back that I can't even suck any water out of. It makes my pack quite a bit lighter too.:thumbsup:


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

some winter goodness...






flooded ice ride from single sprocket on Vimeo.


----------



## brigadier (Oct 1, 2012)

3 hours ride this afternoon between Paris and Versailles


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice pic brigadier! What was the temperature and does the snow stay for long?


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

I took these pictures today.










9:30 am in Phoenix










11:00 am in Phoenix

(There's a thread about the bike here.)


----------



## woahey (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow. A lot of nice pictures with some weird white stuff on the ground and lakes that somehow became hard enough to ride on. Here in Northern AZ the winter has been harsh, and you have to get motivated to go ride in the crappy weather...


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice warm 45 degrees here in PA today! Trails were a little muddy, but mostly still frozen. Great day on the bike!


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

A-Ray said:


> This weekends snow ride was great...


A-Ray- you might recognize the view from my photo then. Just turn about 120* right from this photo. :thumbsup:

And once again, I am seriously in love with your new bike.


----------



## PerfectZero (Jul 22, 2010)

from a little spin this afternoon










:cough:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^^^Gorgeous pics ^^^
Our weather continues to be unusually mild (but we're expecting a big drop in temps this week... making the trails more rideable)


----------



## brigadier (Oct 1, 2012)

@ cyclelicious :
Thanks, temperature was zero celsius and the snow still be there ! We had snow falling all night long, and this sunday morning all the street's pavement are completely recovered.


----------



## brigadier (Oct 1, 2012)

too lazy to ride for hours again today, but I decided to go out for a small ride downtown just for an hour and get back home for a late breakfast


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

My new Mukluk from 11,400 ft yesterday near Waldorf Mine in Georgetown, CO


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Funniest picture EVER! (Just noticed the "Ditto" on the house on the left.) Brilliant!



cyclelicious said:


> On the way home we checked out the neighborhood decorations and found a winner!


----------



## woahey (Sep 1, 2010)

mountaingoatepics said:


>


Dude...are those snotcicles? Sweet!


----------



## brigadier (Oct 1, 2012)

@mountaingoatepics :
beautiful playground !!!


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

brigadier said:


> @mountaingoatepics :
> beautiful playground !!!


Loving it for sure! We had that up High and this down low....

Dakota Ridge, Morrison, CO.....dry but 13 degrees out last weekend

Rider: Gbug



my other ride on Dakota Ridge


----------



## bkirby10 (Feb 23, 2012)

7:21am and 16 degrees right at sunrise...
Frozen hands, water bottle, and headset, but I did manage to get first track (pretty rare in Va.)!!!


----------



## Shmoo (Mar 9, 2008)

Cold enough where my pak hose froze.


----------



## bobhorseshoe (Jan 24, 2013)

beautiful rig!


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

What a difference a day makes. You can see the tracks in the ground from the previous day when it was 55 degrees. Picture taken at 12 degrees with flurries. The mud is completely frozen.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

This past Saturday in Santa Cruz, Ca. Yes, girls were walking their dogs in bikinis and there was a surf contest.

Winter.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

singlesprocket said:


> some winter goodness...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may be a sissy, but that much water on top I would freak out. Nice video!:thumbsup:


----------



## cutthroat (Mar 2, 2004)

Woof, woof!


----------



## clk (Dec 16, 2012)

Nice little ride before work today. Sunny and mid 30's.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry for the repeat. Posted this elsewhere as well. It was from this afternoon.

Literally 20 seconds out my front door and out onto the frozen shores of Lake Huron.

Seemed epic. I was alone for a while................it was awesome.


----------



## MotownDanny (Jan 23, 2013)

How wide are the tires on the Mukluk? As wide as on a Surly Pug? -- in the photo, they look a little narrower.


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

A fantastic ride


----------



## tao (Jan 27, 2008)

clk said:


>


What frame is that Hard Tail?


----------



## clk (Dec 16, 2012)

^^^ its a medium santa cruz highball frame


----------



## ray.vermette (Jul 16, 2008)

*Mountain Bike Santa*

I posted this earlier in the Video section....


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Had a good ride out today in sub-zero temps, took more photos than managed to ride but it was some good fun and I'm glad I made the effort as my tracks were the only ones up there, had to turn around when I could stand my bike in the snow though! 


Untitled by mrtransporter, on Flickr


Untitled by mrtransporter, on Flickr


Untitled by mrtransporter, on Flickr


Untitled by mrtransporter, on Flickr


Untitled by mrtransporter, on Flickr


Untitled by mrtransporter, on Flickr


Untitled by mrtransporter, on Flickr


Untitled by mrtransporter, on Flickr


Untitled by mrtransporter, on Flickr


Untitled by mrtransporter, on Flickr


Untitled by mrtransporter, on Flickr


Untitled by mrtransporter, on Flickr


Untitled by mrtransporter, on Flickr


Untitled by mrtransporter, on Flickr


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

...


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Took my now finally finished up concoction of a bike for a quick nightride. Stupid fun I had.


----------



## Satanic Pizza (Feb 28, 2012)

Just got a (used) steel, rigid, 29er SS the other day and took it out to ride Wissahickon trails in the fresh powdery snow we got last night and ended up riding for about 2 hours. The bike was a ****ing blast. This is only my second ride on it and I was thrilled. My other bike was a Giant XTC 29er alloy hardtail 3x9 so... what a difference in balance and technique. I did much better this time out -- I kept my knees bent out of the saddle while descending to take some strain off my back, and stood to pedal up hills... 'always be pedalin,' so found climbing to go much smoother, especially on the rocky technical climbs at Wiss. Spinning out like a mad man on flats is definitely a new experience as I was a bit of a masher. 

Running 2.3 exiwolfs and they railed in the snow... I don't think I really slipped unexpectedly at all while cornering, braking was stable and strong and only a few spins on rocks when climbing (my fault). psyched about that. 

So happy the snow was still there. So happy it was powdery goodness and not slush. 

What a blast.

no photos because my phone died. but it was beautiful ; ) haha


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

And for A-Ray...









So happy I have a 6 quart crock pot of chili and a growler of double IPA to come home to.


----------



## drew502 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Nice!*

@ Rinseflow - That first picture is amazing!


----------



## simcoecm (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Whistlepigs (Jan 26, 2013)

Well I have just started to get back into riding and just so happen to be winter. Thankfully it dont get to cold here and no snow.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Puslinch today......

















































Drew


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

*perfect ice*

perfect ice conditions on the humber river,



















some dead critter...










found a poachers camp...










look at the size of that beaver!










the river on top of the ice...










time to light a fire on the ice...










getting ready to cook...










mmmmm spicy polish smoke bacon ready to be roasted.










checking out old bridges on the ride back...


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Bacon, and friends too! 

You lucky bastard!

Drew


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Way to go!! And nice beaver.


----------



## sdsantacruzer (Sep 23, 2005)

*Some times you just have to improvise...*

Forgot my opener...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

dru said:


> Bacon, and friends too! You lucky bastard! Drew


LOL! We had a lot of fun packed into one big long ride 












Huck Pitueee said:


> Way to go!! And nice beaver.


Here's another gratuitous beaver shot










and more fire!


----------



## stnewt (Feb 13, 2010)

This is how us Mid Atlantic folks ride in the snow:


----------



## tanner833 (Jan 14, 2013)

I went on an awesome ride with a friend today on one of my favorite local trails. It snowed about an inch on Thursday so some was still on the ground. I would post the pic I took but this is my first post :/


Sent from my Nintendo GameBoy Advance SP using Tapatalk from the future. Whatchu know about the future, son?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

yep.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

stnewt said:


> This is how us Mid Atlantic folks ride in the snow:


White Clay Creek Trail 'U'?

Sure didn't look like that last weekend.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

January in Norcal


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

yesterday was a perfect day to test the jumps an rollers we built a few weeks back.
a few pics


----------



## Vittetoe761 (Sep 24, 2012)

We got a couple inches of snow in SE Iowa yesterday, figured I better get out and make some tracks in the fresh powder after work...good times!


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

My latest snowy adventure...


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Vittetoe761 said:


> We got a couple inches of snow in SE Iowa yesterday, figured I better get out and make some tracks in the fresh powder after work...good times!


I figured you'd have more snow than that...


----------



## Vittetoe761 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nope...we were bare before the storm and were on the line between snow and rain so we didn't get as much as I was hoping for


----------



## PCTele (Jan 10, 2012)

Great photos, Thanks


----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

cool winter vid

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/296888/l/

Steep on Pinkbike


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

That was cool. Being he was on a normal XC/trail bike my lack of skills is all the more apparent!

Drew


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Monti di Motti / Tessin*

Tour: Monti di Motti


Monti di Metri

 
Snow Downhill to the Verzasca Dam

Switzerland Tessin :thumbsup:

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Pardon me french, but that Verzasczszaazz.. yo, whatever... it's damn beautiful!


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I just finished a magical ride. I live in Atlanta and winter riding for us usually means waiting until it warms up to 45 degF before heading out. So I started my ride at Chicopee Woods at about 1PM. Right around 3:00, I was rounding a corner and came to a dead stop. Suddenly, out of nowhere, it was snowing. Big, fat, surprisingly dry flakes were falling through the trees in great abundance. 

There was no warning...it didn't start as rain or start flurrying. It was like someone flipped the "snow" switch and down it came. I stopped and just enjoyed the rare sight of snow in Georgia. As other riders approached behind me, they all stopped and just watched and smiled. Without a word, we all mounted back up and finished the ride. The "blizzard" lasted about 20 minutes.

As I was putting my bike on the car, one of the guys who stopped with me said "That was pretty cool, wasn't it?" I agreed...but I'm ready for spring. 43 degrees?? Brrrrr!


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

Great ride on the lake by my place today.
Thick ice with fluffy snow on top.perfect conditions! Love my spiked tires


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

brandywine state park, delaware. This morning


----------



## jsmit450 (Apr 19, 2012)

Fountainhead northern VA today


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a ride down to the river today. Conditions were a little different compared to last weekend's ride.

Riding down ...check out all the animal paw prints!









That's the river below, in the background









Made it!


















The ice was still thick and solid









Riding back


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

ice riding is fun! here is a vid from today. this might be the one i'm curse and burp in, so sorry in advance for that.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I like your video Nicole! Those trails look fab. Did you cross a lake or big pond? I love ice biking too.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ not this time. my lasts ride took us thru a frozen swamp. alas, i did not have my camera that time.


----------



## tao (Jan 27, 2008)

Your discs need oiling *kidding*. Great vid thanks for posting it.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

yeah really, XTs are usually so quiet! that was my front brake, very close to the camera. when they get cold and wet, it sounds like bad 6th grade trumpet practice.


----------



## 3pinfinn (Sep 24, 2007)

Where is this?


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Got to try out a friend's fat bike last Saturday. What a hoot!


----------



## thechez (Mar 7, 2009)

Winter in the NW.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Mutual curiosity


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^Bambi! cool pic!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Very subtle but so interesting, I want to follow those tracks!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We have a friend who just got a Zero and rode with us last weekend. We took turns on it for a spin on the ice. I agree it was a hoot!


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

Night riding in Michgan. A nice warm 24 degrees.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

I really need to stud some tires. Riding around on this reservoir was very cool, but I had to go slow without the studs.


----------



## trail-adventure (Jan 30, 2013)

biking after snow storm


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Out and about on the Bering Sea*

Minus 5F with 10-12mph winds today. Comfortable enough that I managed to take a few photos. Unlike yesterday, when I was out riding in a ground storm (minus 3F/35 mph winds) and froze (not literally, but almost) my fingers after taking my gloves off for three minutes to adjust my goggles and balaclava. Hoped to get some shots of local fishers harvesting king crab through the ice, but did not find anyone pulling pots. Maybe tomorrow. My favorite part of winter is here: Longer days and packed trails could make for good riding through April.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Part of an E-mail I sent a buddy after a ride at Puslinch on the 3rd.....



> Today was my sufferfest; hooked up with a faster guy (a brit) who was brave too. He took me through the sketchiest singletrack in the place on regular tires. I wouldn't have ridden it myself because of not trusting my tires' studs on rock.
> 
> They actually worked really well, and were especially good on the roots.
> 
> ...


Drew


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

veloborealis said:


> Minus 5F with 10-12mph winds today. Comfortable enough that I managed to take a few photos. Unlike yesterday, when I was out riding in a ground storm (minus 3F/35 mph winds) and froze (not literally, but almost) my fingers after taking my gloves off for three minutes to adjust my goggles and balaclava. Hoped to get some shots of local fishers harvesting king crab through the ice, but did not find anyone pulling pots. Maybe tomorrow. My favorite part of winter is here: Longer days and packed trails could make for good riding through April.


Those pics are incredible! Wow the Bering Sea! Thank you for posting


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Pretty awesome start to the weekend. Now time to thaw out with beer and clam chowder.





































First time on the geared bike in a while. Was actually pretty nice to be able to drop a gear or two in the snow.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Suburban Snow Ride


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

February We Finally Got Some Snow






Today


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

*Breaking trail with Fat*

First tracks after a storm...


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We got 30cm/ 12inches of fresh podwer snow in Caledon Ontario. The snow was too deep for ice biking so we went down hilling instead!


----------



## Pisgah2000 (Nov 16, 2009)

Short, slow, and slippery, but the best ride I've had in a while.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

*Otay Lakes, Chula Vista, California*

Winter riding in Southern California, 80 degrees and sunny. Suppose to drop to mid 60s tomorrow burr...


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Just got out yesterday on my F9 to ride up my steep driveway that had been completely freed from the snow, as it was 46 degrees on Friday.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I envy your weather Cobra! Nice pics


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Ice biking today










4 riders exploring the frozen river









some slushy places









some open areas, stayed closer to shore









but mostly it was solid









we stopped to build a fire









and roast some marinated mushrooms 









late in the day









heading back out again









thank goodness wasps are dormant in winter









another busy beaver









Posing by the bridge foundation graffiti









great day! 4 hour ride!









Awesome day


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Looks like a you all had a great time. Thanks for letting us 'tag' along vicariously.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Ticino Trails*

Winter biking ticino
Tour 13th Feb 2013

Pics tour Monti di Motti / Ticino:


Monti di Motti


Snow


Singletrail


Sun


Lago Maggiore


curve


to Gordola

*all pics Monti di Motti:*

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch

edit: link was wrong


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

m10b : I couldn't open your links. Is that Switzerland?


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Switzerland*



cyclelicious said:


> m10b : I couldn't open your links. Is that Switzerland?


Oh sorry. thanks.
the link was wrong.
I've corrected the link

Yes, it is Switzerland
Tour Monti di Motti

  
Kinzig Kulm 

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## DLd (Feb 15, 2005)

I finally get to join in on this thread! From Tucson, AZ!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

DLd said:


> I finally get to join in on this thread! From Tucson, AZ!
> View attachment 774090


i like that pic... snow and cactus


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Just some riding around the city trails at night. Also found a walked path to and over a snowy roof/ledge of one the local university buildings. That was some bizzarre riding I'd never come across before.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Riding the sometimes icy quad tracks


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

meganXLR said:


> How can I add images to my post? thnx 4 ur help in advance  follow me on twitter: twitter com/tiny_megsmith]twitter com/tiny_megsmith


You need to get 10 posts first. Then you can reply, go advanced and attach an image


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

sketch


----------



## ParrotHead87 (Feb 14, 2013)

rinseflow said:


> Just some riding around the city trails at night. Also found a walked path to and over a snowy roof/ledge of one the local university buildings. That was some bizzarre riding I'd never come across before.


Very cool picture

Also, nice video Singlesprocket


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)

last ride


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

iperov said:


> last ride
> 26club winter 2 on Vimeo


Nice edits iperov. Very interesting landscape. Are you able to ride on that big frozen body of water?


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)

cyclelicious, sure, 26club winter on Vimeo


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Test ride 


Intense Tracer 275 by mrtransporter, on Flickr


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Psychic cleansing today. 

My jobs brings me into contact with people from all walks of life, and sometimes a little R&R is needed to set things right. In my duties I am sometimes working alongside people for hours on end. My employer purposely uses my freindly demeanour and skillset for orientation and training from time to time. 

This is tiring stuff but not because of the training. 

Without going into details I can say that more than a few individuals I've interacted with have less than stellar pasts. Beleive me, I've heard many a life story over the past few months especially, and much of what I've been privy to isn't very pretty. 

I really needed to ride today and let the trails wash all this stuff from my mind. 

As a plus, my boss thanked me profusely on Friday for my service and told me she'd be giving me a break from this stuff for a good while.

She has no idea......

Drew


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

huffster said:


> Riding the sometimes icy quad tracks
> 
> View attachment 774592


Hey! That looks like my driveway!


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Getting hit with a hefty storm here in Cheyenne, WY. My boyfriend and I decided to go out on the bikes and goof off in one of the large parks here. Ended up putting down over 6 miles, and I literally had one of the funnest days every on my bike! Mostly just a few inches deep, but there were lots of drifts well over a foot. 23 degrees, 22mph winds... no excuses not to ride here!









We were having too much fun to take a lot of photos. We found a long set of stairs on a walking path I wish I had a photo of me coming down... just because I am sure I looked ridiculous in my clunky snow boots getting all serious on the bike!


----------



## dancesatmoonrise (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi. New here. First post.

I'm a mountaineer, do Colorado 14ers in winter. I ride every day I'm not on a peak, all year 'round. A little different this winter, I used the bike to help gain about 1/3 of the distance on 2 winter 14ers this season. Here's a shot from Mt. Lindsey, January 9, 2013. I was able to ride about 7 of the 22 miles round trip.

_Edit:_
Well... quite a welcome by the administrators of this site, I must say. I'm afraid, dear friends, that I can't share my photography with you, nor even a link to my trip report on 14ers.com.

If any of you is terribly motivated to see this, go to 14ers.com (will they let me post this website address?) and click on trip reports. Click on author = dancesatmoonrise. Then look for the Mt. Lindsey TR of 1-9-13.

The 14ers.com site is quite liberal, user friendly, and the administrator is constantly making excellent improvements.

I hope you enjoy seeing a 29er workhorse used to help gain a Colorado 14er in winter.

Jim

PS - I vote that the admin here changes the 10-post rule.


----------



## dancesatmoonrise (Feb 24, 2013)

deleted.


----------



## dancesatmoonrise (Feb 24, 2013)

OK, I know all you guys and gals are great folks and probably love this site.


----------



## dancesatmoonrise (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm not enamored with it yet.


----------



## dancesatmoonrise (Feb 24, 2013)

I tried to post my first post and it said "busy."


----------



## dancesatmoonrise (Feb 24, 2013)

So as you can imagine, it would appear the administrators want new members to do a lot of posts.


----------



## dancesatmoonrise (Feb 24, 2013)

So as soon as I get ten posts here, I'll post a nice photo - assuming the site will accept 1000 or 1200 pixels.


----------



## dancesatmoonrise (Feb 24, 2013)

Ah, only two more posts to go.


----------



## dancesatmoonrise (Feb 24, 2013)

Believe me, I don't like this any better than you guys.


----------



## dancesatmoonrise (Feb 24, 2013)

May as well get it out of the way up front. 

Hey - should be able to post a photo next one...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

dancesatmoonrise said:


> Hi. New here. First post.
> 
> I'm a mountaineer, do Colorado 14ers in winter. I ride every day I'm not on a peak, all year 'round. A little different this winter, I used the bike to help gain about 1/3 of the distance on 2 winter 14ers this season. Here's a shot from Mt. Lindsey, January 9, 2013. I was able to ride about 7 of the 22 miles round trip.
> 
> ...


Followed your links and saw your pics WOW! Get your post count up stat lol You have a wealth of awesome to share!


----------



## dancesatmoonrise (Feb 24, 2013)

OK, some photos. Hope you enjoy them.

Mt. Lindsey, winter 2013. The bike helped with 7 of the 22 miles. Doesn't sound like a lot, but slogging on snowshoes by headlamp after a 13-hour day, it's a real joy to see the bike waiting and ready to ride down to the car. It cut about 2 hours off a long winter's day.









_Dawn._









_The road swings to southern exposure and drys out - perfect for bike travel._









_Gaining the alpine after changing out to snowshoes. There was a ski track to follow up to this point._









_Nearby Mt. Blanca_









_Mt. Lindsey summit, 14,042._









_Back to the car by headlamp._

Full TR here:
14ers.com • Trip Report - It's Not About the Bike: A Winter's Day on Mt. Lindsey

Hope you enjoyed the photos!

Jim


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Last weekend.




























Yesterday, 60°F at the start, 40°F at the end.




























Today, 20°F with 20 mph winds and 3" of new snow.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

dancesatmoonrise said:


> OK, some photos. Hope you enjoy them.
> 
> Mt. Lindsey, winter 2013. The bike helped with 7 of the 22 miles. Doesn't sound like a lot, but slogging on snowshoes by headlamp after a 13-hour day, it's a real joy to see the bike waiting and ready to ride down to the car. It cut about 2 hours off a long winter's day.
> 
> ...


You had me sitting on the edge of my seat ......and it was worth the wait :thumbsup:


----------



## dancesatmoonrise (Feb 24, 2013)

crashtestdummy said:


> Last weekend.


Nice shots!

I gotta get FAT.


----------



## dancesatmoonrise (Feb 24, 2013)

cyclelicious said:


> You had me sitting on the edge of my seat ......and it was worth the wait :thumbsup:


Gosh, thanks!

Here's another winter 14er attempt by bike. 1-23-13. Was going for San Luis, a 14er. Got Baldy Alto, a 13er, about 1.5 miles shy of the mark. Still, it was a 28 mile, 15 hour day. The bike helped a lot.

14ers.com • Trip Report - Baldy Alto in Winter - Dome Lakes Approach










Running a FS CF 29er w/ Nokian Extremes here. Just got a pair of Michelin Wild Grip'r 2.25's and was able to ride them in 5-7" of snow on some steeper grades last week. They do well. Hoping to see if the new Surly Knard 29x3.0 will fit on this frame - it will be tight. LBS has some wheels built up and is willing to see if they fit. If not, anyone know of other currently available fat 29er tires that might work? Thanks!


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

1st I had to look up what a 14er was (I was 90%), because I didn't think riding to the top would be possible. Your adventure certainly qualifies as "EPIC", even though the bike portion was commuting of sorts. Very cool.

Drew


----------



## dancesatmoonrise (Feb 24, 2013)

dru said:


> 1st I had to look up what a 14er was (I was 90%), because I didn't think riding to the top would be possible. Your adventure certainly qualifies as "EPIC", even though the bike portion was commuting of sorts. Very cool.
> 
> Drew


Oops! Sorry. We get a little miopic here in Colorado. For everyone that hasn't looked it up, these are peaks, mountains, which are over 14,000 feet above sea level, in elevation. Colorado has 58 of them. Four people, in all of known history, have done all 58 in calendar winter. This means they were all done, regardless of year, between winter solstice- about Dec 22 - through spring equinox - about March 20. A fifth person may finish this year. My count currently stands at 40. I don't think anyone's done any of these, or any portion of these, by bike, prior to the two I did last month. Finishing the list is difficult. I finished all Colorado 14ers in 2011, and currently working on doing them all in winter. There are some which are quite risky in winter.

But mostly, it's my daily bike ride that blows up my skirt. : )


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

dancesatmoonrise said:


> Nice shots!
> 
> I gotta get FAT.


I think it would help your winter trips. Probably slower climbing at times, but you'd be able to ride more surface conditions.


----------



## dancesatmoonrise (Feb 24, 2013)

crashtestdummy said:


> I think it would help your winter trips. Probably slower climbing at times, but you'd be able to ride more surface conditions.


Agree.

Can't afford another bike right now. So, any ideas on fatter tires that would fit a normal frame? There were a few DH tires at 2.5" that appear to be no longer available. I doubt the Knard 29x3.0 would fit, but I'm going to look into it.

With a 2.25, it looks like there's about 5/16 clearance to the stays at sides and top. Rims are 26mm so that's a limiting factor as well.


----------



## Stormwalker (Feb 23, 2011)

I've found myself doing a fair amount of riding on lakes this winter.


----------



## Phil C (Feb 23, 2013)

Great thread!
New to mountain biking, roadie.
Do you need studded tires say for the ride on not too technical a trail or riding on the frozen lakes?


----------



## Pisgah2000 (Nov 16, 2009)

Phil C said:


> Great thread!
> New to mountain biking, roadie.
> Do you need studded tires say for the ride on not too technical a trail or riding on the frozen lakes?


I can't speak for lake riding, but on most trails I've ridden, studs aren't really necessary. I've had good luck with aired-down (~20psi) 2.1-2.3" non-studded tires in up to 5-6". It works pretty well, but gear selection and smooth momentum are also important - not too low of a gear (otherwise it's easy to break traction) and keep up the momentum.

Back in the early 90s, I did the sheet-metal-screw-and-duct-tape thing, and while it was fun to make sparks, I'm not sure they really helped.


----------



## Phil C (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for the response Pisgah 2000.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

Phil C said:


> Great thread!
> New to mountain biking, roadie.
> Do you need studded tires say for the ride on not too technical a trail or riding on the frozen lakes?


for frozen lake its definately needed


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

dancesatmoonrise said:


> Agree.
> 
> Can't afford another bike right now. So, any ideas on fatter tires that would fit a normal frame? There were a few DH tires at 2.5" that appear to be no longer available. I doubt the Knard 29x3.0 would fit, but I'm going to look into it.
> 
> With a 2.25, it looks like there's about 5/16 clearance to the stays at sides and top. Rims are 26mm so that's a limiting factor as well.


The Knard definetly won't fit in the rear, and chances are it won't in the front either...what fork is on there.
My buddy tried w/a RockShox & it rubs..they fit nicely on Surly KM forks.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Phil C said:


> Great thread!
> New to mountain biking, roadie.
> Do you need studded tires say for the ride on not too technical a trail or riding on the frozen lakes?


Only when the surface is glassy smooth. 
I've ridden quite a bit on ice, and if the surface is wind-blown, or covered with snow, regular tires have never let me down.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Studs would've been handy on this section of my ride today. But, I didn't have 'em. I figure this is great skills building for balance, line selection, etc. I find that you can get decent traction on the lakes without studs if there is a thin layer of fresh snow. If its like glass, you need studs.


----------



## Stormwalker (Feb 23, 2011)

Phil C said:


> Great thread!
> New to mountain biking, roadie.
> Do you need studded tires say for the ride on not too technical a trail or riding on the frozen lakes?


Depends on snow cover. I've never personally run studded tires. In the pic I posted above riding the lake, the snow was pretty powdery and around 10 inches deep, in which case studs don't matter at all, you need float (i.e. a fatbike). If you live in a state that sees a lot of icy conditions in the winter, then homebrew studs are necessary to ride off road. If you live in a snow state, then you can get by without them. I live in MN, and we typically seem to have a week or two throughout the winter where trail conditions get icy. I just sit those days out which is fine to me, as that's pretty much the only time throughout the year I take a break from biking. It's not often you get the sweet spot to ride lakes. Oftentimes with little snow, the wind blows it off and it's just sheer ice (studs needed), and other times the snow is too deep to ride in. Also, one thing I should add, is that lake ice is never safe. Be sure you are familiar with ice thickness in the area, and never go alone. Have a plan in place in the event someone breaks through.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Glad you got out for a ride sooshee. Cool pic. Thanks for sharing!

We got hit with rain today and now it's snowing/ Should make an interesting ride.


----------



## dancesatmoonrise (Feb 24, 2013)

Stormwalker said:


> Be sure you are familiar with ice thickness in the area, and never go alone. Have a plan in place in the event someone breaks through.


Scary. We don't ride on lakes here much in Colorado. But I could see it being fun if you knew the ice was thick.

studs
... I've been running them here for a couple months in winter every year for the last four seasons or so. They've saved my ass a few times.

Knards - 
Front fork is a Fox Float CTD 32, 29er. I'm thinking now maybe something like the old 2.5 Weirwolf for this bike, unless I can find a 2.5-2.7 that's more aggressive.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Just J said:


> Test ride
> 
> 
> Intense Tracer 275 by mrtransporter, on Flickr


That seat's too high for me but damn, I want a ride in that weather right there!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

rinseflow said:


> That seat's too high for me but damn, I want a ride in that weather right there!


LOL it was a demo bike that was too small for me! The weather's been like this on and off for the past 2 months and we're all pretty sick of how it's wrecking our trails now, this bit of trail is very sloppy mud right now so we're praying to the sun gods!


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

A few weeks ago I got out before the snows had come thru. Got in 20 miles on my single speed. It was just gravel roads with a little pasture single track thrown in, but it was on a bike when I could have been on a trainer.


----------



## Stormwalker (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## millsdal (Feb 27, 2013)

*Fat Bikes are legit!*

A buddy and I just took a couple fat bikes out to see what all the fuss was about and was totally blown away!! I live in Aspen, CO and fat bikes are becoming more and more popualr around town. We hooked up with one of our LBS's and grabbed some fatty's for the day! We hit the same trails we ride all summer long and were amazed at how well the bikes performed. To say we were skeptical at first is an understatement. They climb like a beast (surprised we could even get out of the saddle for the steep stuff!!). Nothing to be left wanting because the downhill experience was just as rewarding. The only thing I can say about winter fat bike riding is that they do require a bit of hard pack for the best performance but I know people out breaking trail in 8 inches of snow with the ultra beefy 4.0 tires!! Get out and try it if you get a chance!!


----------



## millsdal (Feb 27, 2013)

Awesome!!


----------



## dancesatmoonrise (Feb 24, 2013)

Zeroack said:


>


That's a great shot. Love it.


----------



## Pisgah2000 (Nov 16, 2009)

millsdal said:


> A buddy and I just took a couple fat bikes out to see what all the fuss was about and was totally blown away!!


Huh, I just had the totally opposite experience with a 4" fat bike. We had somewhere around 6-8 inches on the trail, and it just wasn't working (semi-packed or totally untouched, didn't really matter). It couldn't dig in and get grip. Maybe it was the type of snow and trail conditions or tires, but 'floating' on the surface wasn't going to get you anywhere uphill or even level. I dropped the pressures from ~8-9psi when I picked it up to quite a bit less (I'd guess 5-6, but no gauge), but no dice. I'd guess on a nicely groomed and compacted trail, they'd be a blast though. On a good surface, that extra width is fun.

I went back out in my ~20psi 2.1" 29er, and bam, much better... sink a few inches to compact the snow, and the rear dug in and would bust the front right through the crust ahead. Still hard work and slow going, but more rideable in depths up to almost the bottom of the rotor. Much above that, I think it's hopeless on whatever bike you're riding. Plow into a 2' deep drift at speed, and you just endo into a pillow of fluffy cold.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

2/17 at Brady's Run near Rochester, PA . . .






Another snow ride coming up tomorrow morning!


----------



## Necktie Killer (Jan 10, 2013)

I just got back from 12 ish miles at Horse Ridge, about 15 miles east of Bend, Oregon. WHAT A PLACE! Tons of technical climbing and downhill...mid 60s today. So amazing (until I was riding on an old cattle trail and somehow a piece of wire got jammed into my front disc brake and I went over the handle bars. Ugh)


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

This is one of my favorite spots to stop and "soak it in" - any season.


----------



## Rehuel (Aug 17, 2009)

*Binghamton, NY*


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

+1. That looks like a blast for the kid! Heck, I want a ride.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

bike towing sled looks like fun!

I remember as a kid being towed on a sled behind my parent's snowmobile. I'm amazed that I survived my childhood ...youth and adulthood


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

If you don't get cold, you never see cool stuff like this.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

A couple of pics at different points along the Weldon Brook from my ride today at Mahlon Dickerson Reservation (Sparta, NJ).


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I found a video of a little loop that some of the guys have been keeping open through the winter (It isn't the only winter trail here, but has become a regular part of many rides).

"The Ikea Track"





(it is not my video, and I'm not in it either)


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## dRyk (Mar 10, 2013)

Very cool videos and pictures in this thread!! Just waiting on my bike.


----------



## tjdog800 (Aug 3, 2012)

iperov said:


>


I made one of those when I was a kid. Bolted a "snurfer" board to the fork and dang near killed myself. It was fun until the crash.


----------



## Fourstringsquire (Aug 12, 2012)

A Little Blurry


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Ice and snow is starting to melt

Snow is softer









Rideable on the flats














and down hills









riding in the old river oxbows









Still frozen under the water









I can do it!


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*5am before work ride*

FIFO (First In, First Out!)









****


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

Took a weekday off work a few weeks ago and went to a small provincial park. I was the only human soul there..........


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm at that time of year when it's still winter on one side of the mountain and spring on the other. I ride up a 3.5 mile service road that's mostly south-facing then HAB up the last mile or so as it wraps around the back of the peak and up to the summit.



Then from here, just over that edge..... it's all steep, downhill, South-facing, mostly dry goodness.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Bare Brown to fluffy White.....*

We were set to ride to day on bare ground for the first time all winter......it started snowing 3 hours before the ride and we found ourselves in 2 to 3 inches of new snow...absolutely beautiful out in the woods today....here are a couple of pics...Ride On!


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

Nice 65 degree day here in Northern Ca.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Got a fresh dusting yesterday and managed to get first tracks on a few trails this morning. Tell me that doesn't look inviting...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Good video. That trail is wicked! Riding in the winter on snow covered trails is so intense, but you made it look fun!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Cool pic! Looks black and white! The snow enhances the textures of the foliage and the bike blends in! Nice effect huffster!


----------



## El-Carpaso (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi
I'm new here but I've been lurking for a while now looking at winter riding pics mainly and thought I'd contribute with a few pics of my today's ride.

Beatiful day with full sunshine, -8 celsius and grippy paths.
Shame that this particular 8km loop is probably the only one we have currently with any elevation. When the snows melt all the other trails open up, but I don't know if I want to give up snow riding. It's so much fun 


tunneli valmis


polku valmis 







[/url]
laavu valmis 
alamäkipolkuvalmis


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

lovely pics! looks like a winter wonderland


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

We finally got some late season snow...


The end is near by bbaker22, on Flickr


Snow ride post-blizzard by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

*It's grim up north*

Froze my fingers for fifteen shots. When I left home weather was kinda mild but not so coming back. Under dressed and freezing in the high winds, but at least the sun was shining.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

A windy 14 degree ride with Tess...


TessBradSnowRide by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Here is the icy bike trail that reached up and yanked my bike out from under me today. Hardest splat I have had in a year or so.

View attachment 783863


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

heyyall said:


> Here is the icy bike trail that reached up and yanked my bike out from under me today. Hardest splat I have had in a year or so.


Hope you're ok. Landing on ice can hurt!


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

The bike slipped out so fast that I ended up doing a modified belly flop on the ice. My left knee is bruised, but otherwise survived without too much carnage. It could have been much worse considering I was 8 miles from home.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

When the tires lose grip on the ice, it happens so fast! Glad you are ok.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We found a still frozen old river oxbow.


----------

